# Polymer clay



## Brian Chislett (Jan 18, 2015)

I like the versatility of this (to me) new ,material. My first attempt was not successful. I mixed several colours of Sculpy and rolled into a sheet. I wrapped this around the brass tube and baked.

I started to turn but the clay just parted from the brass tube.Should I have applied glue to the tube before wrapping the clay or should I have rolled into a bar, then drilled a hole then glued in a tube as I would have done with wood or Acrylic. Are there any tutorials around??
Cheers


----------



## plantman (Jan 18, 2015)

Brian Chislett said:


> I like the versatility of this (to me) new ,material. My first attempt was not successful. I mixed several colours of Sculpy and rolled into a sheet. I wrapped this around the brass tube and baked.
> 
> I started to turn but the clay just parted from the brass tube.Should I have applied glue to the tube before wrapping the clay or should I have rolled into a bar, then drilled a hole then glued in a tube as I would have done with wood or Acrylic. Are there any tutorials around??
> Cheers



Brian; There a ton of videos on youtube. My guess would be that the tube was not completely wiped clean before you put the clay onto it. I take all my tubes to the wire wheel on my grinder before putting anything on them. Sandpaper will do just fine. You are trying to roughen up the surface for better gripping power and removing any type of lubricant that was used in the making of the tubes. Also make sure you press your clay on tightly to the tube, removing any air pockets. My method is 275 degrees for 15 minutes for a pen blank, longer if it is thicker. When I remove it from the toaster oven, I plunge it into cold water to shock harden it as it is soft when hot. Also check the library on this site for more information on Polymar Clay. "Toni" has an excellent write up on the subject in there.


----------



## Brian Chislett (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. You may be correct, when gluing Acrylic, wood etc,I always roughen the tubes but for some reason I did not on my first attempt at Polymer.I shall try again.

Ref. You Tube etc. yes  I have seen quite a few videos on covering plastic ballpoints and I have also seen the interesting blanks produced by Toni. I like the material and will keep on trying. Again thanks
Cheers


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 18, 2015)

I bake at 250 degrees for 30 minutes, then I don't turn until the next day.


----------



## jondavidj (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Brian 

Before applying the clay to the tube, scratch the tube like normal and then roll it in the liquid sculptey glue. (Forgot actual name). Then bake at 275 for 20-25 minutes and you should be good to go. Hope that helps!


----------



## Brian Chislett (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for tip.I have ordered some liquid sculpey. My main problem is getting the clay to adhere to the brass tube no matter how I prepare the surface.I shall get there in the end.
Cheers


----------



## wyone (Jan 21, 2015)

I know when I did clay on a tube I had issues getting it to be tight to the tube.  I carefully worked it a bit at a time and it stayed just fine


----------



## Brian Chislett (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice so far, bear with me if I ask several  more questions.

1. Ref. Liquid Sculpey. Do you coat the tube, then bake it before applying the clay itself when cooled ,or do you apply the liquid at the same time as the clay and bake both together.
2. Can you re-bake the clay if you wish to apply extra patterns on top  of the original?

Thanks.


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 22, 2015)

Have you checked the IAP Library ?  This has some good info on the subject.

Garie Sim's 101 Polymer Clay FAQ, Creative clay For Creative People

Baron


----------



## Brian Chislett (Jan 22, 2015)

Baron, that was excellent advice, Thank you.
Cheers
Brian


----------

